# Gemma gets spayed tomorrow.



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My poor baby has her surgery tomorrow. I'm so stressed. My last dog had complications after her spay surgery and I don't know this vet well. I know they usually do well with surgery but it makes me very nervous.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you guys tomorrow. I know it's hard but I'm sure eve everything will be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

In the vast majority of cases, the reality is much better than how we imagined things would go. Good luck to you both!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be thinking of you, I hope she has a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck. I'm sure all will be well


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper sends his sympathy.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

just called the vet and she's in surgery right now. The vet is supposed to call me when she is awake. poor little nugget. i'm so worried about her.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

with you in spirit


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..she will do just fine. The waiting for the call is the hard part.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

they called to say everything went well. the vet said her uterus was the smallest they've ever seen, smaller than a cat! She weighs 10.5 lbs. hopefully they didn't shave off too much of her fur.

I get to pick her up in another hour.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Gled to hear she is doing fine, on the females they often shave the tummy, its easier to watch for infection, you don't even notice unless they lay on their back.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay.....:whoo:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she seems to be a bit sore, groggy, but otherwise okay. she came home, drank some water and peed and pooped outside. I turned my back for a second and heard a splash and saw her bouncing around in the kiddie pool. So much for keeping the incision dry for 2 weeks, she barely made it an hour.

Unfortunatley they shaved her entire belly from front legs to her bum, and shaved one of her legs for the IV. I was doing such a good job maintaining her beautiful coat and now it's a mess. i might have to shave her down and start even and let it grow out.

just glad it's over.

Here are some photos of my sad little puppy and her bald belly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor duff. Glad everything went well. Yeah they love shaving. It will grow in fast.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad she did well!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I can feel your pain over her new "haircut", but at least she did well. I'm sure mine will look the same when she's old enough for surgery.ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, I'm glad she is feeling okay... the hair will grow!!


----------

